# Designing on pencil and paper



## cubingboss (Dec 17, 2013)

I have had some ideas for designing a cube, but i am not good at all at 3d designing. I am also pretty new to cubing and I am not sure if these ideas are any good. Will it work to draw these designs out??


----------



## elrog (Dec 17, 2013)

I would suggest looking at the Twisty Puzzles Forum if you are interested in cube designs. I know this section of this forum say cube designs and mods, but its 99%mods. On TP Forum, I'm sure someone would be glad to do the 3d modelling for you if you gave them good and detailed pictures of what you want it to be like. It would definitely help to include measurements. I will caution you that it takes a while to joining the TP Forum because they make you fill out an application to join and it takes time to go through them.

What exactly were you wanting drawing the designs to help you do? Were you wanting a physical version of the cube? If so, you should check out Shapeways. Shapeways is an online company that runs a 3d printer and will print out designs that you send them. There are also 3d modellers that work for Shapeways and will design your idea for you, but I think you have to pay them.


----------



## cubingboss (Dec 18, 2013)

thank you very helpful


----------

